

Pictures of downed power lines from plane crash in Palo Alto - rolando
http://blog.olark.com/power-outage-in-palo-alto
This is shaping up to be a really sad story...
======
chime
Very sad about the death of Tesla employees. At the same time, it is very
scary that large sections of a city could be rendered powerless because of one
downed power line.

~~~
MikeCapone
> it is very scary that large sections of a city could be rendered powerless
> because of one downed power line.

Yeah, we need a much smarter AND more robust power grid.

------
stevenp
Lots of startup employees sent home today (myself included) because most of
downtown PA is without power.

~~~
dasil003
The Caltrain station was insane. I got off one train and then just turned
around and got on another.

Red Rock in Mountain View is the most crowded I've ever seen it. Employee had
to tell us to get off the floor of the hallway due to fire hazard.

